# psl laser 5mw sight??



## stolzyboy (Jan 11, 2011)

I just purchased a Glock 21C and was looking for a laser sight and don't want to spend half of what the Glock itself costs. I found a psl laser for $30. Wondering if anyone has heard of them or has any idea if they are any good or not.

This is the one I am looking at: New 5mw Laser sight red dot for Glock 17 22 21 - eBay (item 270681884758 end time Jan-17-11 07:22:13 PST)

I have no affiliation to PSL, just want info if it's any good or not.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You get what you pay for. Handguns have a lot of recoil for electronics. EVERY time I see someone who thinks they are smarter than everyone else, and they buy a cheap laser - they discover that the thing either flies off the gun all the time and/or does not hold zero at all.

The Lasermax Unimax, or the even smaller version of that from Lasermax that just came out is probably the cheapest way to go, if ya don't want to pay for CTC grips or a laser guiderod. They are t just over $150.


----------



## stolzyboy (Jan 11, 2011)

I never said I was smarter than anyone of any sort. I was merely asking about that particular laser. I 100% knew I was going to get the "you get what you pay for" line. I looked at the Lasermax Unimax and it doesn't have much different attachment to the Glock 21C rail (which has pretty low recoil, hence the 'C', noticeably less than my friends regular 21) than does the laser I pointed out, which I purchased anyway and it has worked through around 250 rounds so far and hasn't "flown" off and is still spot on.

I was hoping this wouldn't turn into a Chevy/Ford like discussion but apparently brand specific people are just that way. 

I personally would LOVE to get the internal laser, but for a sport shooter, I am not going to get a $350 laser for my $550 gun, that's just plain stupid.

Thanks for the feedback anyway.


----------

